
An MRNA Vaccine Against SARS-CoV-2 – Preliminary Report - gargs
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2022483
======
ytNumbers
This looks like great news, but I have zero medical knowledge, so I'm still
left scratching my head. Rather than read what doctors have to say about these
results, I instead decided to see what these results did to Moderna's stock
price. Including the after-hours pricing, it looks to be up a whopping 40%!
Looks like Wall Street is convinced that most of us will be willing to roll up
our sleeves in 2021.

------
salzig
> Before vaccination, no participant had detectable 80% live-virus
> neutralization at the highest serum concentration tested (1:8 dilution) in
> the PRNT assay. At day 43, wild-type virus–neutralizing activity capable of
> reducing SARS-CoV-2 infectivity by 80% or more (PRNT80) was detected in all
> participants, with geometric mean PRNT80 responses of 339.7 (95% CI, 184.0
> to 627.1) in the 25-μg group and 654.3 (95% CI, 460.1 to 930.5) in the
> 100-μg group ().

This does really sound good.

